# Heavy 220 lbs rider



## kghayour (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a 2008 fuji ccr1 that came with mavic ksyrium elite wheelset. Although I don't have more than 500 miles on my bike (I haven't ridden my bike for 18 months since my daughter was born), the rear wheel kept going out of true while I was riding it and the front wheel looks to be quite prone to lateral deflection. I have two questions: 

1) I weigh 215-220 lbs. Is something wrong this wheelset or is it simply because this wheel is not suitable for fatsos like me?

2) Any recommendation for a solid stiff wheelset (below $400) suitable for my weight?

Thanks,

Kaveh


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Those low spoke wheels can only do so much Kav. They were originally meant for skinny racer dudes but for some dumb reason they get specd on bikes bought by the average sized fella. You need some wheels with more spokes. Look through the site of (this site's) sponsor  Bicycle Wheel Warehouse for sensible 32 spoke wheels like Mavic Open Pro with Ultegra or Dura Ace hubs for $250 to $450 or more stout CXP33 rims. They won't let you down and their prices are just about impossible to beat.

Use tires at least 25mm wide. I just got some 28mm wide tires and I'm 60lbs lighter than you. Dump any 23mm wide tires that the bike came with.


----------



## kghayour (Jan 8, 2008)

*Thanks for your advice*

Cheers,

Kaveh


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

1) 220 isn't "fatso" unless you're 5'4"

2) I weigh about 80 pounds more than you and don't have any trouble with any of my wheels going out of true - including my Torelli carbon wheels.

Conclusion: You're doing something wrong.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I actually thought those wheels were known for being a good choice for big riders because although they get knocked a lot, staying true isn't one of the knocks on them.

So I did a little google to try to confirm what I heard from some big guys I ride with and saw someone mention that Mavic rates them at being able to handle 200 pound riders....so I guess I had some bum information and they are not enough wheel for you.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

Doesn't make sense. I've got over 3,000 miles on my Ksyrium Elites and they are as true as the day I got them. I started out at 223 in late May and I am now 198. They have been bulletproof for me.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Hank Stamper said:


> So I did a little google to try to confirm what I heard from some big guys I ride with and saw someone mention that Mavic rates them at being able to handle 200 pound riders....so I guess I had some bum information and they are not enough wheel for you.


I should clarify that I read that from some dude posting on the internet, not mavic directly, so it may or may not be true. But anyway, I've definitely talked to guys your weight if not more who rave about how they stay true.


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Those low spoke wheels can only do so much Kav. They were originally meant for skinny racer dudes but for some dumb reason they get specd on bikes bought by the average sized fella. You need some wheels with more spokes. Look through the site of (this site's) sponsor  Bicycle Wheel Warehouse for sensible 32 spoke wheels like Mavic Open Pro with Ultegra or Dura Ace hubs for $250 to $450 or more stout CXP33 rims. They won't let you down and their prices are just about impossible to beat.


The Ksyrium Elite's have 18/20 spoking. How likely are they to remain rideable if a spoke breaks? In a related question, how many spokes do you need to have to be able to break one without really effecting a 700c wheel? 36 surely would be fine, I would guess 32 would probably be ok, but what about 28, or 24?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

So, you're a heavy 220 lbs. instead of a light 220 lbs.? 

Consider Velocity Deep-V's. They seem to be the standard Clyde wheel. 

Another option is the Neuvation M28. I weigh a little less than you (after the holidays very little less) and have put thousands of miles on two different sets. They carry the weight and stay straight. They're a low spoke count (16/24) wheel but use massive spokes. I have damaged two in accidents, but no wheel would have survived those. They sell for about $250 a set. 

I did just notice in the Nashbar catalog Vuelta Corsa HD wheels rated for 300 lbs. selling for $149.99 a pair. They seem to be really old school- 36 spokes.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

dualpivot said:


> The Ksyrium Elite's have 18/20 spoking. How likely are they to remain rideable if a spoke breaks?


The bike will be unwheelable never mind rideable. Hopefully those people with those wheels have a contingency plan for getting home.



> In a related question, how many spokes do you need to have to be able to break one without really effecting a 700c wheel? 36 surely would be fine, I would guess 32 would probably be ok, but what about 28, or 24?


I dunno as I've only ever used 36 and 32 spoke wheels. I've never had a problem riding home with a broken spoke in either of those.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

if you have a good mechanic, they can probably retension and fix them for you... if you know a good wheel guy....

its a bit odd the front is deflecting... they are pretty stiff, you may have an odd or very hard riding style that maybe making the situation worse - or perhaps you had a slack build that has backed off a little?

IIRC the front wheel has a stiffness near 50n/mm, so assuming they are in good factory condition - if that's not enough for you u aren't likely to find much better out there.

deep Vs are strong and all, but that in itself isn't going to make it a wheelset that stays in true more often ... the K rims are at least 470g ea, so quite overbuilt... don't forget that is in a measly 22mm rim profile, so likely ballpark wall thickness to the deep V's 585g spread over 30mm.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> The bike will be unwheelable never mind rideable. Hopefully those people with those wheels have a contingency plan for getting home.
> 
> 
> I dunno as I've only ever used 36 and 32 spoke wheels. I've never had a problem riding home with a broken spoke in either of those.


That's funny, because I've replaced a lot of spokes on Ksyriums, Aksiums, Xeros, and others that you could hardly tell that they had a broken spoke. No great tacoing, as many foretell with an aura of gloom and doom, not even enough of a bend to make the wheel lock-up.

Really guys.... this whole "32 or 36 spoke ONLY!!! OMGWTFBBQ!!!" thing is WAY over-blown. If he were touring, yes. Commuting? Probably. However, taking your road bike out for rides of 100 miles or less really doesn't require the bicycle equivalent of HumVee wheels.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm the same weight. I've got Velocity Fusion with Ultegra hubs. 28 2x front, 32 2x/3x rear. Sapim spokes. Bulletproof and solid for over 5Kmi. Lyle at Spinlitecycling.com custom built them for well under your $400 target. They are a respectable weight for a traditional wheel and very easily maintained if they ever need any fixing...which they haven't.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Mavic's QC has been hit or miss for a while now. They sell so many wheels that duds get through. The Elites have had a decent track record, but I know riders and have read of others with less than stellar results. If you have a good set, keep them. If not, the suggestions above make good sense.

-Eric


----------



## kghayour (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your recommendations. I guess I'll try to get my elites fixed and if it didn't work out, I'll consider to get a new wheelset based on the info you guys provided.

Kaveh


----------



## johneracer (Oct 2, 2009)

I have Ksyrium Equipe wheels, weight 225 and have covered 600 miles in L.A. Bad roads, good roads, uphill, and have had zero troubles with wheels. Many times at night I have hit a pot hole that sent a jolt in the bike, but wheels have stayed 100% true.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

dualpivot said:


> The Ksyrium Elite's have 18/20 spoking. How likely are they to remain rideable if a spoke breaks? In a related question, how many spokes do you need to have to be able to break one without really effecting a 700c wheel? 36 surely would be fine, I would guess 32 would probably be ok, but what about 28, or 24?


I broke the rim on a Neuvation M28 aero and a spoke pulled through- 20 spoke wheel. I didn't actually know I'd done this. I thought the wheel had just gone out of true. The brake wasn't rubbing. I could only tell when I applied it. A couple of rides later it began to annoy me and I pulled out the truing wrench and found the damage. The M28 does have massive spokes, though. I did have a Specialized 28 spoke factory wheel break a spoke 3 times. Each time it became unrideable. Those were standard 14 or 15 gauge spokes on Alex rims. 

So in answer to your question, it depends upon how thick the rims and spokes are. The M28 aero is sold as a heavy duty wheel, and even with reduced spoke count is no lightweight.


----------



## rickyscuba (Jul 22, 2009)

I weight 233 and I use DTSwiss2.1/Dura-ace 32/32 hubs from BWW and they are very very tiff and reliable. I think they made them with Ultegra hubs, this combination is right @ your budget.

.02 cents


----------



## broschb (Jun 22, 2008)

*Mavic CXP33 w/ ultegra*

That's what I use w/ no problems. I'm 6'8" and 230


----------

